# stocking questions.



## hotshotdevil32 (Jan 30, 2010)

This is my first fish tank. its a 72 gallon tank how does this sound? :greenyay:
2- firefish
1-midas blenny
1-flame hawkfish
2- false perculas
1-algae blenny
2-banggai cardnial 
2- skunk cleaner shrimp 
1- coral beauty
1- six line wrasse 

also what are the 3 easiest species of coral to keep?:-?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Stocking list looks great. I don't think that you should have any problem. I would add them in this order:

1- skunk cleaner shrimp
2- firefish
3-midas blenny
4-banggai cardnial
5-algae blenny
6-flame hawkfish 
7- false perculas
8- six line wrasse
9- coral beauty

Look at Softies, polyps mushrooms and zoas as easy to keep corals.


----------



## hotshotdevil32 (Jan 30, 2010)

Have you ever kept a coral beauty before?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

No he is last on my stocking list, so I am starting to look for a healthy specimen. I have heard that they are a fairly easy fish to keep, if you have enough live rock for this fish to graze on.


----------



## hotshotdevil32 (Jan 30, 2010)

Okay! Also I wasn't trying to sound antagonistic.


----------



## hotshotdevil32 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Im going to skip out on the hawkfish and add 3 green chromis instead. also I'm going to add the blennies at the same time so they don't fight!


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

i would probably add a few more firefish, they are generaly schooling fish and should be kept with at least 4, also they will come out a lot more if you have more of them and i think it looks a lot cooler!


----------



## hotshotdevil32 (Jan 30, 2010)

teddyzaper said:


> i would probably add a few more firefish, they are generaly schooling fish and should be kept with at least 4, also they will come out a lot more if you have more of them and i think it looks a lot cooler!


I have always heard that they the most the they can be kept as is a M/F pair.:dunno: Do you have any personal experience with firefish? :???:


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Oooh, I didn't know Firefish schooled... thanks


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

*website*

The info from this site is generally reliable. 
http://liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1636+173&pcatid=173
Personally I've only ever seen this fish in pairs.


----------



## hotshotdevil32 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wrong firefish, guys I'm meant these firefish. :BIGshame: 
http://liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1636+168&pcatid=168


----------

